# North Texas Trohy Cats



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

I would like to introduce myself. 

My name is Ken Allison and I am the president of North Texas Trophy Cats. I run a catfish tournament series in the North Texas area. 

We are having our first tournament November 7th at Lake Tawakoni. Pre-registration (7:30pm-10:30) will be held at Anchor Inn Friday November 6th along with our get together. Registration (5:00am-5:45am)/weigh-In will be Fish-N-Store in Lone Oak. Weigh-in begins at 3pm. 

If you have any questions feel free to contact me [email protected]


Admins- If I posted this in the wrong section I apologize and feel free to move it.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info and welcome to 2COOL.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome to 2Cool....drop south some and you got quite a few true catfishers


----------



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

bueyescowboy said:


> drop south some and you got quite a few true catfishers


Got quite a few up here as well :biggrin:

Don't worry though, I plan on being down there in the near future.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I wish you guys would have a tournament on Lake Conroe or Lake Livingston, there are a lot of us that would love to fish it.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome to the site there are some great catfishers on here. I bet we have room for ya. Maybe you can give us a few clues about winter catfishing way up North.


----------



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

firedog said:


> Maybe you can give us a few clues about winter catfishing way up North.


A lot of the guys will find/mark humps and either slow drift them (less than .7mph) or anchor up over them.

Then there are a few of us who refuse to leave the shallow water and will post up in 5 foot or less along tree lines, creek channels and/or weed beds.

Both has been proven efficient. Last Tawakoni tournament (Feb 07) winning stringer (214 lbs) came out of deeper water and 2nd (211 lbs) came out of 3 foot of water.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

GOOD INFO NTTC,just proves the cats don't go deep in the winter and stay.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

How can we get registration and tournament rules etc..?


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Loy (Shadslinger) and I are going to team up :cheers: and go take on the North Texas bunch at Tawokoni on November 7th, we will be entering under the "Reel *******'s" banner.... yeah, I'm serious, LOL. Tufffish (Bobby) my regular partner is going to be hunting so we are grabbing our ace out of the bullpen (Shadslinger) to step in on this one. Wish us luck....


----------



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> How can we get registration and tournament rules etc..?


Everything is found on our website.

www.northtexastrophycats.com

Are you guys going to be able to make it to the get together Friday night at Anchor Inn?


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

We will be there. We will be staying at the Anchor Inn Friday night. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Go get em GG


----------



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

texasGG said:


> We will be there. We will be staying at the Anchor Inn Friday night. Look forward to meeting you.


Awesome.

I will be the guy most likely running around like a chicken with his head cut off trying to make sure the last minute details are covered.


----------



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

I have guy looking for a partner for Tawakoni. If any one wants to fish or knows someone that might be interested let me know and I can put you in touch with him. By the way he has a boat so you wouldn't need to worry about dragging yours around.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Alcoholic Beverages 
*No alcoholic beverages may be in the possession of any team during tournament hours or at the weigh in. 
 
I understand not having it while fishing but no cold beer after a hard day on the water, watching all the fish getting weighed??? Oh well, everything else sounds good.


----------



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

The was not written by myself and reads incorrectly. It will be changed.

You may have alcoholic beverages after you weigh-in. At this point the tournament will be over of you and your partner. All that is asked if you place in the tournament please set down your drink when you collect your prize.

Also you need to know the rules where the tournament is being held. Some, if not all, State Parks do not allow open containers on site.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

NTTC, I am looking forward to going and participating, especially since I get to be called a REEL *******, lol. 
It sounds like a very well organized contest. I have only fished the lake one time as kid with my dad in a father-son bass tourny, back in the day Tawakoni was mostly known for it's awesome crappie fishing. My dad tells me it is a great cat fish lake too.


----------



## NTTC (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes T-Wok is an awesome catfish lake. It is dubbed the catfish capitol of Texas for a reason. :biggrin:

Quick question for those who said I need to venture a little south for a tournament... 

Conroe or Livingston and what month???


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Livingston in December or January.... this far south after January it gets tough in a hurry for bigger fish.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

livingston in jan or feb. deer season is still going on in december.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I 2nd that, Livingston in Jan. or Feb.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

NTTC said:


> The was not written by myself and reads incorrectly. It will be changed.
> 
> You may have alcoholic beverages after you weigh-in. At this point the tournament will be over of you and your partner. All that is asked if you place in the tournament please set down your drink when you collect your prize.
> 
> Also you need to know the rules where the tournament is being held. Some, if not all, State Parks do not allow open containers on site.


Translation: Don't forget your styrofoam cups.

At the minimum, don't throw your Whataburger cup away from breakfast.


----------

